# Pork butt partial smoke



## 1smokindragon (May 8, 2012)

I need some pulled pork for the weekend, but not enough time to cook completely. Could I cook partially and refrig and finish cooking later? I would have to do a few days before. Help, Thanks!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 8, 2012)

Cook it all the way, pull it, and save it in a ziploc bag. Day of party put it in a foil pan with 1 cup apple juice, cover tightly with foil, and let it re-heat slowly for 3 to 4 hrs. Once it gets up to 165° you are good to go!


----------



## ronrude (May 8, 2012)

I smoke for 10 hours (165*) and then put the roasts in the fridge or freezer.  The night before, I put them in a roaster at 200 degrees when I go to bed. I start breaking them apart at 8am in the roaster and by noon it is ready and sitting in it's own juices.  No finishing sauce needed.  Finishing it in the smoker loses all of that extra rendered fat/flavor.  I guess that is how I do a phase that some use foil for.


----------



## deersmoker58 (May 8, 2012)

i would not do a partial cook.  If you do a partial cook then the outter part of the butt will end up cooking twice while the inside only once.

cook it fully; pull it; then store in either a ziplok bag or disposable roasting pans sealed with foil.  put it in the oven at like 200 a couple of hrs before serving with some apple juice and it will be good.


----------



## berninga87 (May 9, 2012)

I always do a full cook and reheat as mentioned above. Also I keep a pan on a grate directly under the butt to catch and juices that fall off. I don't actually put it in the pan bc I get a better bark with it on the grate. Cook it fully, let rest a bit and pull, then you can add juices from the catch pan to it. Some put the excess juices in the fridge for a bit to let the extra fat harden and float to the top, this works pretty well if you are looking to avoid the extra fat, personally I just throw it all together 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Good luck!


----------



## jrod62 (May 9, 2012)

I have smoked it for 8 or 9 hours ( to get smoke in it) then finish overnight in the oven.


----------

